# Puppy pulling and ripping clothes.



## ChocChip (Jun 14, 2014)

Yesterday he grabbed the hem of my bn dress and ripped it pulling and shaking his head, this morning he''s ripped my son's jumper sleeve. Also new!

I read to distract him with a toy if he starts biting and pulling but how do I get him off the garment and discourage him from biting down on clothes?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, typical Labrador pup, I would avoid nice flowing clothes, particularly anything you really like, until he's learned not to chase the lovely fluttering hems/sleeves etc. And put anything out of reach, it's just a case of consistency and persevering I'm afraid. My lot were popped in a crate if they displayed any unwanted behaviour, or just excluded from the room for a few mins. The second they did *something* that I wanted to discourage, the fun stopped. It can be a frustrating time though, one behaviour stops and another starts!


----------



## tarobson (Jan 27, 2014)

Our lab puppy was the same. Had to walk around with my jogging bottoms tucked into my socks for a few weeks, and have got a few holes in my hoodies where she wouldn't let go! And I couldn't wear slippers as she just wanted to pull them from my feet! She did grow out of it though (she's 6 months and no problem at all), just needs time. Good luck


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep anything that flaps about even just a little bit is fair game for a pup (is it something to do with a natural instinct to pounce on and rag?, anyway....). Mia gave up comparitively easily when she was consistently told 'NO' (but she was older) but Mylo was a horror and was much more persistent in it. It took solid work until he was about 7 months to get him to stop. He is good with everything now except fleece dressing gowns, he really has a thing about them and if he is going to have a bit of a lapse it will be with them. He still carries clothes around though and always has something in his mouth (without damaging it), just doesn't do it while we are wearing them any more. Strangely Mia is the massive hunter now and Mylo will chase but can be called off every time. I think I prefer holes in my dressing gown to a dog that is massively prey driven ......


----------



## ChocChip (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks! I keep telling.my kids to 'not wear so many clothes!' :001_tongue:

It's good to know he will grow out of it. 

BTW he goes especially crazy at my sons dressing gown too Emmastance! Luckily it's getting warm enough to keep it off!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, my dog used to initiate tug-of-war with clothes too; not a fun puppy-stage! :w00t: For me teaching him the "rules of tug of war" helped a lot - i.e that he has one toy for playing tug with, and that playing tug is initiated with a cue such as "get it"; both of these help teach that he cannot initiate a game of tug by himself. Teaching them to "drop" on cue is also really useful. 

In the meantime... make friends with a snugly fitting lycra onesie


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

just buy or wear some cheap clothes for around the house, I wore proper shoes to protect my feet, and as above, put pup away for a few minutes if he becomes too much. I've found this was the point where they were becoming over tired and needed some sleep.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lizz1155 said:


> In the meantime... make friends with a snugly fitting lycra onesie


Are you sure that's a good idea ...I haven't really got the legs for one 

Nothing to add to the advice already given except tis a 'normal' puppy stage and management (not wearing the fluffy slippers) and exclusion (puppy away or you away) works for me. And yes, have a toy handy to redirect.

I once watched a mum send her 7 week old puppy out of the room (and I *mean* send!) for nipping her ears. If exclusion works for mum it works for me.

J


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

My advice would be don't wear anything that you want to keep looking good. I slouched round in some really old jeans (on their last legs and falling apart) and sweatshirt material tops, anything that was older and didn't matter if it became ripped or had teeth marks in it. By about 16 weeks he'd stopped trying to eat my clothes, he did have a brief spell of it again when he was in the throws of teething at about 20 weeks but that stopped after a few days. Socks .... he'll still try to get those if they're not being worn they're his favourite and the smellier the better although ones straight out of the machine will do! It's taught my kids and OH to 'put your stuff away!' something I've never managed to get them to do quickly. :001_rolleyes:
It's normal puppy behaviour and yes they do grow out of it.


----------

